# What is spouse(dependent) IELTS requirement for 189 Visa?



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi

What is spouse(dependent) IELTS requirement for 189 Visa?
Should they also get 6 in each module?

Thanks


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

taniska said:


> Hi
> 
> What is spouse(dependent) IELTS requirement for 189 Visa?
> Should they also get 6 in each module?
> ...


No its 4.5 I guess . Alternatively one can get a certificate from the university that the degree was done in English medium . 

Regards 
PD


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

I am asking, if I have to get ACS assessment for my spouse and get 5 points for that.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

for ACS assessment check the requirements list because in my case ACS required 7 in all bands for my occupation code. Some occupations require less some occupations dont require at all.

If you just want to add your suppose to your Visa she should either get minimum 4.5 in all bands or you need to pay some extra fee (after grant) so that she can go to an english language school (the fee you pay goes for the school). But in any case if your suppose is not able to get at least 4.5 from all bands then she will really have communication issues there...


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

*PTE Score rquired*

Can you please confirm what score is required in case of PTE for dependent partner for 189 visa.

Thanks,
AV


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

verma.rajput said:


> Can you please confirm what score is required in case of PTE for dependent partner for 189 visa.
> 
> Thanks,
> AV


Dependents are not required to have any level of English for a 189 visa. However, if you wish to avoid paying the second instalment fee of $4,885 then your dependents must prove they have Functional English. You can find information about Functional English on the DIBP website if you use the search feature: How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## priyankamonga (Apr 29, 2016)

taniska said:


> I am asking, if I have to get ACS assessment for my spouse and get 5 points for that.


The IELTS assessment is same for you and your spouse. If your spouse get 7 or more in all 4 module, you will get 5 points, that will add up to your total score, if 8+ in all modules then the score would be 10 and so on. However, band 6 in all four modules is the minimum requirement and you will not be given any extra point for that. The same applies to your band also.
Your spouse need at least 6 in all modules else college declaration as the degree completion in English.


----------

